# Driver for Emulex OneConnect 10Gb NIC



## csklein (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm kind of new using FreeBSD, so I need some help here. I'm trying to install Free*BSD* 9.0 on a HP ProLiant BL465c G7, but it's no*t* detecting my NIC.

Looking at Supported Devices I found that it ha*s* a driver for Emulex BladeEngine.

Trying to load if_oce didn't work, and I haven't foun*d* it in my instal*l*ation.

Looks like FreeBSD 8.3 ha*s* this driver. At least it ha*s* a man page, but not version 9.0.  So should I try *to* install that version?

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=oce&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+9-current
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...=FreeBSD+8.3-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html

Thanks! And sorry for my bad *E*nglish.


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2022)

You never came back to let us know how it worked out? Did you get these to work?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

OP hasn't been seen for 10 years. Please don't necropost without good reason.


----------

